# Use my back?



## mxaustin (Apr 8, 2014)

I have been into archery for the last 3 years, done a lot of reading and even more shooting. I am 100% self taught (besides reading) barebow with a recurve and longbow.

I have always heard "tighten your back" when drawing your bow. What exactly does that mean? Force my sholder blades closer together to wider my sholders? Or something with my lowerback? I'd like to get a more accurate and stable release.

I have roughly a 28in draw and I knock my string below my jaw with a split release if any of that is relevant.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Back tension is the same for a finger shooter a release shooter or even a recurve shooter. 

If you have an angular draw, as opposed to a linear draw, you will be engaging the back (right rhomboid) to help draw the bow, hold it at full draw, and execute the shot. All with the same muscle and the LAN 2 area. 

Nobody can explain back tension better than Larry Wise. Get his book "Core Archery" and his video. It will be the best bang for your buck you can get.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to AT ....:welcomesign: mxaustin


----------



## mxaustin (Apr 8, 2014)

So do you think I'm doing it by instinct then?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

mxaustin said:


> So do you think I'm doing it by instinct then?


look at this picture.
http://conornordengren.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/levator-and-rhomboids.jpg

notice the rhomboids are under your trapezius muscle. notice that the only muscle that can move your shoulder blade (scapula) are the rhomboids. 
so if your moving your scapula back towards your spine then yep your using your rhomboids.


it should be instinctive as they are really the only muscle's that can move it.
well those and maybe the levator scapule muscle comes into play.

I get my rhomboids and levator scapule muscles involved as early as I can when I draw the bow, 
getting the weight off my arms and into my back.
shooting the bow is a continued contraction of my rhomboids. never stops until the string is released


----------



## mxaustin (Apr 8, 2014)

Okay so when I shoot I should in turn move my sholderblades close together? Sorry if its a dumb question but like I said I'm self taught and I don't really know any better. On another note I do appreciate the explanation I was doing some google'ing and still was unsure what the rhomboid was untill now.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Look up "Formaster"

It's a training device (easily made) that quickly illustrates if you're using back muscles. It straps your arm to the string with a sort of "leash" and if you're not using your back muscles to hold tension it yanks your arm forward upon release. Use it until you train yourself to hold steady tension after the shot, and then it comes naturally when you take the trainer off your bow.


----------



## mxaustin (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks a lot. I just bought one off amazon.


----------

